# VapourArt GP Dripper Pro



## Spydro (30/3/17)

Have used mine long enough to post a mini review.


In the end it approximates a Petri V2 in size, but differs with electroplated SS, MTL to DLH top air, a Velocity type deck that can do 1, 2 or 4 coil builds, has spit back guards and it doesn't leak. To me it's is a bargain at 69,00 €. 

I personally like it better than the Petri V2 despite not being a fan of top air, but you can draw your own conclusions from it's specs...



*GP Dripper Pro *

A tiny beast for 4, 2 or 1 coil builds, with a very deep well. Overall height is only 23 mm!

Like his simple brother GP® Dripper, the Pro has the negative post and the deck made from one solid piece of EU certified 316 SS.

The GP® logo and the serial number are engraved at the bottom of the GP® Dripper along with the Heron® engine on the sleeve. The first production unit was sold on August 1 in retail price and delivered to American soil via DHL Express prior the regulation date of August 8 , so it is considered a grandfathered product.

All the materials for the construction of the GP® Dripper Pro are sourced from Europe and USA and it has the following specifications:



The deck and the negative post are one solid piece of EU certified 316 SS and they have been electropolished afterwards for easy cleaning.
The PEEK® thermoplastic rods for the insulators are made in Germany.
Custom SS+ Ultem® drip tip with wide bore and spit back protection and Ultem® adapter with spit back protection for standard drip tips. 
The Ultem® rods in amber colour for the drip adapter and the drip tip are made in USA.
The hex key for the posts is made in USA.
The Viton® food safe o-rings are made in France.
The packaging is made in Bulgaria.
The precision machining was done in Greece and Bulgaria (facility A, facility B & facility C (VapourArt).
It supports 4-2-1 coil function (2 AFC caps).
Bottom feeder pin for squonker mods.
Lung or MTL vaping (for MTL needs increased Wattage).
7 mm well and 11 mm from the top cap ensures great liquid capacity.
Ability to accept exotic builds with multiple coils
Excellent heat dissipation even with extreme Watts due to the top air flow.
Small size with locking cap, solid construction with few parts.
The air slots are designed to offer a silent operation.
Custom CNC engraving.
The top air slots ensure no leakage at all.

There is one AFC cap with 4 slots of 2 & 3 mm for 4 and 2 coil builds and another cap with 2 slots of 2 & 3 mm for single coil builds. The SS+Ultem® drip tip has spit back protection, the adapter too, 11 mm drip bore and it is held by one Viton® food grade o-ring designed in such way to hold the drip tip tightly. The air flow is achieved through the top air holes who are actually air channels 4-5 mm length, ensuring the proper air pressure towards the coils and additionally create an air curtain between the inner walls and the coils, anticipating the produced heat very quickly. For that reason increased wattage works better with this dripper even with low resistance values.

Stan's video review of it...




Note that they also have a GP Dipper model for 39,00 € that can be checked out on their website.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Petrus (30/3/17)

Spydro said:


> View attachment 89930
> 
> 
> Have used mine long enough to post a mini review.
> ...



@Spydro, nice review. I quite fancy this dripper.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/3/17)

Thank you for your impressions @Spydro. Mine is on its way!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (30/3/17)

Side bar on the "hairline" gap Stan mentions in the video. Mine has no gaps at all. The fit and finish is so precise that it looks almost like a solid piece of 316SS. Also. the SS cap on the Ultem DT threads off for cleaning or to alter the finish of it to match the cap/sleeve if you alter them. 

Some may find it a con, but when you use your own DT in the spit back adapter, the top "ring" if the Ultem the adapter is made from will show under your DT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (3/4/17)

IMO the combo setup for the GP Dripper Pro that I settled on for dripping it is perfect. I like the compactness, like the matchy-matchy.

I'm using it with the included Ultem SBP 510 adapter, with a big bore tapered SS Syner D/T on a Pico.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (4/4/17)

Mine arrived. Ordered 28 March 2017. Delivered 4 April 2017. No Customs charges. Win for sure.






BF pin inserted. Decided to go vertical. Clapton 2.6ish mm ID. Resistance at 0.77 ohms.





A ceramic wick.





All art on the VTInbox with @hands driptip.





Lots of playing around to do with coils, airflow, juices and the like. First impressions: Intense flavour, supreme workmanship, Utem barrier between drip tip and chamber ensures no heat transfer to the mouth. Love the top airflow configuration - oversquonking impossible. Good for MTL - if I go too tight the flavour stream is almost too intense. Winner, winner in my book! Thanks for bringing this one to our attention @Spydro.

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Petrus (4/4/17)

Andre said:


> Mine arrived. Ordered 28 March 2017. Delivered 4 April 2017. No Customs charges. Win for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow @Andre, that looks GREAT!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (4/4/17)

Andre said:


> Mine arrived. Ordered 28 March 2017. Delivered 4 April 2017. No Customs charges. Win for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well presented narrative @Andre. Very happy to hear that you also like it. They are quite versatile, and as you say can easily deliver almost too much flavor. Did I actually say that as a serious flavor chaser? WOW! I haven't tried mine with the squonk pin yet, but if it feeds my VG and VG Heavy joose well enough I'll probably buy another one... or two, or... for the Reos.  

For future reference, all the gear made by this company is top shelf, and backed up by the best customer service in the business. I consider my GP PAPS mech tube mods the best made. In fact, I just dug 3 more of them out last night (a PAPS X and 2 PAPS V3's) that I will be using again off and on after not being used at all for years. They'll join a PAPS X that was already out, and be hosting some of the RTA's and RDA's bought for the TC Mods (instead of the GP Herons and SnP's I ran on them years ago).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (23/4/17)

Still loving the GP Dripper Pro @Andre. On the Pico it's been my go to for night errands, and holds enough joose leak free just tossed in a shirt pocket for most of them without needing to also take along a refill bottle (most of my night errands are less than 4 miles round trip, so quite short time wise). I still have not tried the squonk pin yet, but did follow your lead and change it to a dual 3mm RxW build. Nothing else I've tried can beat RxW in the flavor department. One of these days I'll try the squonk pin to see if it passes my VG/VG/Heavy joose satisfactorily. I certainly don't need anymore gear at all, but if it does squonk well I might pick up a couple more of them for the Reos.

Hope yours is still getting it done well for you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/17)

Spydro said:


> Still loving the GP Dripper Pro @Andre. On the Pico it's been my go to for night errands, and holds enough joose leak free just tossed in a shirt pocket for most of them without needing to also take along a refill bottle (most of my night errands are less than 4 miles round trip, so quite short time wise). I still have not tried the squonk pin yet, but did follow your lead and change it to a dual 3mm RxW build. Nothing else I've tried can beat RxW in the flavor department. One of these days I'll try the squonk pin to see if it passes my VG/VG/Heavy joose satisfactorily. I certainly don't need anymore gear at all, but if it does squonk well I might pick up a couple more of them for the Reos.
> 
> Hope yours is still getting it done well for you.


Still perfect @Spydro. I did replace the vertical 2.5 mm coil with a slanted 3 mm one and used the 4 mm RxW. Also great - I think better than the 2.7 mm wick. On my programme to try dual coils.


----------



## Spydro (24/4/17)

Andre said:


> Still perfect @Spydro. I did replace the vertical 2.5 mm coil with a slanted 3 mm one and used the 4 mm RxW. Also great - I think better than the 2.7 mm wick. On my programme to try dual coils.



I installed the dual 3mm RxW builds in mine slanted as well. Unfortunately I dilly dallied too long on getting the larger RxW that came out long after I bought my supply of 2mm & 3mm.


----------



## Andre (24/4/17)

Spydro said:


> I installed the dual 3mm RxW builds in mine slanted as well. Unfortunately I dilly dallied too long on getting the larger RxW that came out long after I bought my supply of 2mm & 3mm.


I got just one length of the 4.7 mm. For most of my bf atties the 2.7 (3) mm is better though. This has been the first exception for me.


----------



## Rafique (25/4/17)

@Andre is that rayon


----------



## Rafique (25/4/17)

my bad saw it was ceramic


----------



## Spydro (25/4/17)

Andre said:


> I got just one length of the 4.7 mm. For most of my bf atties the 2.7 (3) mm is better though. This has been the first exception for me.



I have a bunch of 2mm I'll never use otherwise... so have thought about bundling 3 strands of it into one. Still should be easy enough to thread into whatever the appropriate size coil turns out to be. But maybe even easier to just wrap the coil on the bundle as I have rods I bought for the inner diameter of both RxW sizes that keeps their hollow center from collapsing. I would have to thoroughly anneal the wire first, but should work for both contact and spaced coils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

